# Best drum program for 100$ or less



## eon_shift (Feb 1, 2008)

the title spells its out.Im looking into recording my own songs so im going with a tone port and some drumming software. I dont need any special effects just something that sounds as realistic as possible and doesnt require a phd to program. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## ToneUniverse (Feb 1, 2008)

I know you're saying $100 or less, but that may be a bit tough to fulfill. Try to save a few extra bucks and invest on Toontrack's EZDrummer (street price $135-$150). It is very easy to use, great sounds and relatively unexpensive. I'd highly recommend spending a few extra buck too on whatever expansion package you feel may fit better your style, as they have a handful of them available to complement the stock sounds. For metal, DFH is great, very realistic sounds.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 1, 2008)

Flstudio and ez drummer, and nowadays you don't have to pay for software.


----------



## ToneUniverse (Feb 1, 2008)

Uhmmm, interesting suggestion you've got there, not paying for things that are being sold. While it's true, some of us do still elect to pay for original software. I guess that is becoming a rarity... 

Risk of not doing that is that if we all did what you're suggesting, one day nobody is going to develop software anymore. Same with MUSIC. Exactly the very same. I just don't like that idea... not at all. 

Anyhow, sorry Eon for disturbing your thread. Will do no more.


----------



## eon_shift (Feb 1, 2008)

ok so say i get ez drummer do i need another program to use it or can i create beats and send them to ableton with just ez drummer?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 1, 2008)

eon_shift said:


> ok so say i get ez drummer do i need another program to use it or can i create beats and send them to ableton with just ez drummer?



I think you can load ezdrummer in ableton, it does accept vsti right ?


----------



## skinhead (Feb 1, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Flstudio and ez drummer, and nowadays you don't have to pay for software.



+1

And we are not inciting you to make anything illegal, just to get it for a better price


----------



## eon_shift (Feb 2, 2008)

i dont know if ableton accepts vsti as i havent gotten ableton yet it will come with the toneport that is on its way.


----------



## ToneUniverse (Feb 4, 2008)

Ableton does support VST instruments and FXs, as almost any other sequencer out there in the market nowadays. There are some limitations though (remember you're getting a "lite" version bundled for free with a piece of gear), you can check it out here:
Ableton - Live 6 LE



skinhead said:


> +1
> And we are not inciting you to make anything illegal, just to get it for a better price




Oh, and how do you exactly suggest he does that, are there manufacturers coupons to get it for free or for "a better price"?  Let us know, my buddy also wants to purchase it, so he'd be very thankful.


----------



## Wiz (Oct 6, 2008)

Do any of these tools come as demos? I would definitely like to see if they're worth the money and I'd rather avoid torrenting them to do that.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 11, 2008)

Hydrogen


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 11, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1242187 said:


> Hydrogen



+1 

It's FREE 

On the other hand, I find it's very difficult to make it sound realistic (which may be entirely the _user's_ limitations), and the Windows version hasn't been updated in a while (it's primarily being worked on for Linux).

Even given all that, it's a good program, perfectly fine for demos (or better, even), gives you a chance to practice drum sequencing without shelling out a lot of $$, and oh yeah, did I mention, it's FREE!!


----------



## Bobo (Oct 12, 2008)

Rhythm Rascal sounds ok to me. Free to demo, but it adds a loud annoying click until you pay $20 I believe. 

I think I read you can upload new drum sounds if you don't like what it comes default with.


----------

